# Closed Captioning Only While TV Muted



## jlchasejr (Oct 18, 2006)

I have an HR 21/200 and the only setting for closed captioning or even the new DTV Subtitles is always on. Is there a way to set so that closed captioning or subtitles only activate when TV is muted?


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, the DirecTV receiver doesn't know if/when the TV itself is muted, hence no option for that...


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

I wonder why there is no mute of the audio from the STB? I've seen that feature on other boxes. That would be a good solution for this.


----------



## pretzelbag (Dec 31, 2007)

miketorse said:


> Unfortunately, the DirecTV receiver doesn't know if/when the TV itself is muted, hence no option for that...


Yeah, but the DirecTV remote knows...and I can't imagine it would be that hard to have the DVR capture the pressing of the "mute" button on the remote, and act accordingly, even if the actual mute command is being sent to another device.

Long ago I had a TV that could enable CC on mute, and it was great. You could answer the phone and keep watching the show. You could also disable that option.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

pretzelbag said:


> Yeah, but the DirecTV remote knows...and I can't imagine it would be that hard to have the DVR capture the pressing of the "mute" button on the remote, and act accordingly, even if the actual mute command is being sent to another device.
> 
> Long ago I had a TV that could enable CC on mute, and it was great. You could answer the phone and keep watching the show. You could also disable that option.
> 
> -pretzelbag.


Except the mute command is different depending upon which TV you have? The DVR would have to know the mute command for every TV that the remote could be programmed for. Not really practical.

It is a DVR, so it can be paused while answering the phone, rather than just muting, which is all you can do on live TV. Not the same answer to the problem, but not a bad one.


----------



## jlchasejr (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks! I thought it might because the reciever didn't know it was muted. 

Just another idea. I have this receiver set up as RF because it is in the basement and the TV is in my bedroom. You know how you have to program the remote to use RF to turn on the receiver and then to use the IR to turn on the TV. Couldn't DirecTV set it where if it gets a mute command from the remote (in my case RF) it would trigger CC?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They could do this but aren't likely to.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pretzelbag said:


> Yeah, but the DirecTV remote knows...and I can't imagine it would be that hard to have the DVR capture the pressing of the "mute" button on the remote, and act accordingly, even if the actual mute command is being sent to another device.


Yeah, and it would really stink if the DVR saw the Mute command but the TV didn't meaning that they system would be doing the exact opposite of what you would expect. To much room for mistakes.


----------



## jlchasejr (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok. Thanks for the quick answers and advice!! At least you can do the yellow button to activate CC or DirecTV subtitles, so that is pretty quick as it is.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

This is probably not the answer you were looking for, but if you were to get an after market universal remote with macro capabilities you could program it to activate CC on the D* box when you press the mute button on the remote. And then remove CC whenever you press the mute button again.


----------

